# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  تبدیل فایل jar به apk

## ahmad1990

با سلام به دوستان 
کسی میدونه فایل های jar که سایت netmite به apk تبدیل میکنه چجوریه؟
من فایلای apk رو decompile میکنم. چیزای عجیبی توشه که با عقل برنامه نویسی جور در نمیاد.



> یه حرفه ای جواب بده.

----------


## codelover

سلام

اگر می خواهی یه برنامه APK رو دیکامپایل کنی یه راه خیلی راحتر و جالبتر و موثرتری هست که کد رو نزدیک به 90 درصد شبیه به واقعیت بر میگردونه :لبخند:

----------


## Mojtaba.Kh

> سلام
> 
> اگر می خواهی یه برنامه APK رو دیکامپایل کنی یه راه خیلی راحتر و جالبتر و موثرتری هست که کد رو نزدیک به 90 درصد شبیه به واقعیت بر میگردونه


 اگه میشه این راه راحتر و جالبتر و موثرتر رو عنوان کنید.

----------


## codelover

طریقه دیکامپایل برنامه های APK در 10 قدم :

ابزار مورد نیاز :
1-یک برنامه برای باز کردن فایل های زیپ
2-برنامه dex2jar
3-برنامه JavaDecompiler

خوب شروع کنیم

1- پسوند برنامه APK تون رو به zip تغییر بدید
2-extract کنید
3-فایلی که پسوندش dex هست رو از پوشه که extract کردید پیدا کنید
4-فایل dex رو کنار برنامه dex2jar بریزید
5-cmd ویندوز رو باز کنید
6-به مسیری که برنامه dex2jar هست برید
7-این دستور رو تو cmd وارد کنید dex2jar classes.dex
8-صبر کنید
9-الان یه فایل jar کنار برنامه افتاده . پیداش کنید
10-فایل jar رو با برنامه JavaDecompiler باز کنید

----------


## codelover

سلام دوستان 

واقعا ببخشید اون روز که پست قبلی رو نوشتم می خواستم برنامه هارو آپلود کنم نمیشد
تازه فهمیدم فایل باید حداکثر 488 kb باشه !!! چقدر کم ! :ناراحت: 

بهر حال نصفشون کردم
برید حالشو ببرید

----------


## ahmad1990

دوستان شرمنده سر نزدم!
آقا این decompile رو که میدونستم.
میخواستم فایل jar. رو به apk. تبدیل کنم طوری که روی گوشی های android جواب بده. 
یه روشی پیدا کردم فعلا نتیجه نداده.
کسی چیزی بلده بگه

----------


## Reza_Zeby

سلام

شما اول بايد فايل هاي jar رو به jad تبديل کنيد بوسيله نرم افزار _JADMaker_ بعد هم از طريق لينک زير ميتونيد فايل هاي jad رو به apk تبديل کنيد :

Convert j2me MIDP (jad) into Android package

----------


## alex.bondrus

salam man har kari mikonam filejar baram tolid nemikone?

----------


## al6990

سلام 
من دستورات فوق رو هر چی میزنم به پیغام زیر میرسم: 
'java' is not recognized as an internal or external command, 
operable program or batch file
میشه کمک کنین.

----------


## m.ayoubzadeh

سلام
تغییرات لازم رو اعمال کردم
حالا چجوری فایل jar را به dex تبدیل کنم؟

----------


## shahriyar88

درود بر دوستان گرامی 
فایل jar ساخته نشده و پیامی که دوستان قرار داده بودن رخ داده

کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## bahman171

با سلام..منم یه همچین مشکلی داشتم ..ولی غافل از اینکه اسم فایلی که باید اجرا بشه فرق داشت ..شماهم دقت کنین اسم فایلی که داخل پوشه هست رو درست بنویسید.

----------

